# Admins have Stolen Bondetamp's "confused". Post quickly before this thread locks!



## Ravellion (Oct 30, 2002)

(Bondetamp has made a smilie which is in Enworld style but with visible Question Marks in post #10 (circa) of this thread)

I really like to use emoticons every now and then. As some mods might have noticed, I, and some others, have begun using Nutkinland emoticons in our posts. isn't it possible to increase the number of emoticons on Enworld? We don't need the sexual ones, or the really silly ones, but a bit more would sometimes be nice. (like the 'comfort' one, or the 'evil' one, for instance)

Also some are quite a bit better on Nutkinland, such as this one:

Enworld: 

Nutkinland: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ie. more clear, don't you think?

Rav


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 30, 2002)

When I want a smiley that EN World does not have, I just cut & paste from here.  They have every smiley you could possibly want.

Here is one for beating Hong with a stick:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a sweet one:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is a nice, general D&D one:


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 30, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *When I want a smiley that EN World does not have, I just cut & paste from here.  They have every smiley you could possibly want.
> *



I will recommend this site, too. I used smilies from there semi-regularly since it was pointed out to me some time ago on these boards.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry, but _THIS:_





is beating Hong with a stick...

Rav


----------



## arwink (Oct 30, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *And here is a nice, general D&D one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is the coolest damn smilie I've seen in my entire life.

That being said, I'm more than content to continue expressing myself with a very limited selection


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 30, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Sorry, but THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're right, Rav.  That's a perfect 'beat Hong with a stick' smiley.


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 30, 2002)

Actually, to be fair, IIRC, when Nutkinland went with the black color scheme, we had to tweak a few of the smilies so they would show up a bit better on the new background color.

Though, the current board allows users to select their own style from a preset list, including some older versions of Nutkinland and really cool Halloween one!


Ashtal


----------



## Horacio (Oct 30, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *Actually, to be fair, IIRC, when Nutkinland went with the black color scheme, we had to tweak a few of the smilies so they would show up a bit better on the new background color.
> 
> Though, the current board allows users to select their own style from a preset list, including some older versions of Nutkinland and really cool Halloween one!
> 
> ...




Doing publicity of your new lair, Dark Bunny?

Horacio "Sad Jester In Search Of His Smile" Gonzalez


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 31, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *Actually, to be fair, IIRC, when Nutkinland went with the black color scheme, we had to tweak a few of the smilies so they would show up a bit better on the new background color.
> 
> Though, the current board allows users to select their own style from a preset list, including some older versions of Nutkinland and really cool Halloween one!
> 
> Ashtal *



That's exactly what I mean. Where are the question marks in the Enworld "confused" smilie? Well, if you put your monitor's brightness way up, you can see them.
Come on Morrus, steal Nutkinlands "confused" smilie. They won't sue. I think.  

Rav


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 31, 2002)

I dunno ... we're known to be unruly! 

And as for the site pushing ... come on ... how can you not?


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 31, 2002)

just testing...


----------



## bondetamp (Nov 1, 2002)

How about this one?

Does it show allright?


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 2, 2002)

bondetamp said:
			
		

> *How about this one?
> 
> Does it show allright? *




That one is absolutely perfect. 1 minute of Photoshopping I presume?

Rav


----------



## bondetamp (Nov 3, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That one is absolutely perfect. 1 minute of Photoshopping I presume?*




Approximately, yes. 

I guess the colour should be tweaked slightly.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 3, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Doing publicity of your new lair, Dark Bunny?
> 
> Horacio "Sad Jester In Search Of His Smile" Gonzalez *




What?  Someone pimping Nutkinland?  Who would do such a thing?


----------



## Bonedagger (Nov 3, 2002)




----------



## Ravellion (Nov 18, 2002)

Just bumping cause I hate the fact that the Enworld confused smilie has nearly invisble question marks...

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 22, 2002)

Has an admin seen this?


----------



## Welverin (Nov 25, 2002)

I would say no.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 26, 2002)

I have no idea how to swap these bad boys out, so I'm leaving it for Morrus.  I'll poke him.  Poke, poke.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 26, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I have no idea how to swap these bad boys out, so I'm leaving it for Morrus.  I'll poke him.  Poke, poke. *




I see your pokes and add three more...

pokepokepoke


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 26, 2002)

Morrus, please?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2002)

Don't know what you mean.  Looks fine to me...


----------



## Jeph (Nov 27, 2002)

If by 'fine,' you mean 'invisable.'


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 27, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Don't know what you mean.  Looks fine to me...  *



Doh, he already changed it, so Knight Otu's smilie was the new one, while he was asking for that same new one.

Moderators, could you close this thread before it gets highjacked please? (I always wanted to say that!  )

Rav


----------



## Crothian (Nov 27, 2002)

To late, we will now discuss the dating properties of geese.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 27, 2002)

geese date?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 27, 2002)

Ya, where else do you think they fly in those wedge formations?


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 27, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *geese date?   *




Yea, and you know how the guys go about picking up a couple of girls?

"Hey, nice pair of honkers!" 
*bada-bing!*


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 27, 2002)

that was fowl


----------



## Crothian (Nov 27, 2002)

I guess this will end up being a true ugly duckling


----------



## Welverin (Nov 27, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Ya, where else do you think they fly in those wedge formations? *




Annual game convention?


----------



## the Jester (Nov 27, 2002)

Actually, geese only date ducks.  It's a power thing, I think.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

This thread is confusing...


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 27, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Doh, he already changed it, so Knight Otu's smilie was the new one, while he was asking for that same new one.*




Interestingly enough, when I looked an hour or so ago, I still saw the old smilie...


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Interestingly enough, when I looked an hour or so ago, I still saw the old smilie... *




Indeed, a confusing thing...


----------



## arwink (Nov 27, 2002)

My heads starting to hurt


----------



## randomling (Nov 27, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *My heads starting to hurt *




Already?

Hm.... no, mine too, actually. Damn the telepathic communication of the Hivemind!

....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

Poor Piratekitty, I'm sure his head hurts everytime, with all those Hiveminders in his brain...


----------



## Darkness (Nov 27, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Poor Piratekitty, I'm sure his head hurts everytime, with all those Hiveminders in his brain... *



...and other body parts.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *...and other body parts.  *




Like hand and eye, _Malvado Moderador Austriaco, Mano y Ojo de Gatopirata_?


----------



## Jeph (Nov 27, 2002)

they did? it will? huh?

*Jeph is doesn't get it*


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> * they did? it will? huh?
> 
> *Jeph is doesn't get it* *




Was not that joke already old ten post ago?


----------



## Jeph (Nov 27, 2002)

Huh? Joke 10 posts ago?

*Jeph wanders off with a dazed expression on his face*


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> * Huh? Joke 10 posts ago?
> 
> *Jeph wanders off with a dazed expression on his face* *




Your post are very confusing, my friend...


----------



## Jeph (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, the first one was about the thread's new title:

'they did' for 'the admins have stolen bondetamp's "confused"'
'it will' for 'before this thread locks,' as it, 'it will lock?'

and the second one was about the reference to a joke 10 posts ago, which I can't seem to find. Ah well, my family is known to be humor impaired. Especially my sister. Very tragic, it is.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 27, 2002)

And my posts were only joking uses of the new icon... 

O.K., bad jokes, I know, but...


----------



## Jeph (Nov 28, 2002)

There's a new icon?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

We need to just silently move away from the thread.


----------



## Ravellion (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes, Crothian's right. You are abusing it 

Rav


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

The poor little thread, it was doing so well.  And now it's on life support.   Live little guy, live!!


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 28, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We need to just silently move away from the thread. *




 Why?  Is that really necessary; I mean, we could loudly move away from the thread.

Also notice, we have   for a smilie, but not for a Message Icon, like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Very confusing... [no, I won't use it again.]


----------



## Horacio (Nov 28, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Yes, Crothian's right. You are abusing it
> 
> Rav *




Why?  Crothian is the only one taht didn't abuse... I'm confused now...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why?  Crothian is the only one taht didn't abuse... I'm confused now...
> 
> *




And that's why you fail!!!

or

And I never did abuse it so I don't know what he is talking about

or

And then the monk says to the fighter "Dude your will save sucks!!"

I figured I try multiple choice posting.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 28, 2002)

That leaves me even more confused than before


----------



## Crothian (Nov 28, 2002)

So, multiple choice posting is a failure?

T?


----------



## arwink (Nov 29, 2002)

I understood it, and I'm both drunk and depressed at present.  Hardly optimal posting conditions, so I figure it's got at least a fifty fifty chance of survival.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 29, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, multiple choice posting is a failure?
> 
> T? *




You forgot the "lemon curry" option...


----------



## arwink (Nov 29, 2002)

Mmm.  Lemon curry.  

Now I can add hungry to the list.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 29, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Mmm.  Lemon curry.
> 
> Now I can add hungry to the list. *




I see your "hungry" and add a "thirsty"...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 29, 2002)

Wow, my first post in two days!!


----------



## Horacio (Nov 29, 2002)

test


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I see your "hungry" and add a "thirsty"... *




Can't match the thirsty.  I've managed five nights of drinking straight, so thirsty is definately not an option.  Hungry is all I can manage.

At least the boards are working again - I finally have a less destructive place to express my low key angst


----------



## Horacio (Dec 2, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can't match the thirsty.  I've managed five nights of drinking straight, so thirsty is definately not an option.  Hungry is all I can manage.
> 
> At least the boards are working again - I finally have a less destructive place to express my low key angst  *




I see your "angst" and add my "sleep" and "hunger"


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

I counter your sleep with Narcolepsy, and up the ante with one instance of "cleaning the old house to get bond back."


----------



## Horacio (Dec 2, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *I counter your sleep with Narcolepsy, and up the ante with one instance of "cleaning the old house to get bond back." *




You win


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

Actually, I cheated.  I divided the house up with my flatmates, and once we'd agreed on the sections I was responsible for, I paid a professional to do it and nicked off down to the pub.  

Dealing with my former flatmates in regards to this decision was a bit prickly though.  They didn't seem to appreciate having to slave in the heat with a complete stranger while I was enjoyings some clensing, black-as-tar beer


----------



## Horacio (Dec 2, 2002)

Cheater...

But I salute you, that is the way to go


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

I was happy with it.  No way could I face cleaning this week.

I can raise you an unrequited crush on the local barmaid though.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 2, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *I was happy with it.  No way could I face cleaning this week.
> 
> I can raise you an unrequited crush on the local barmaid though. *




Oh  

A crush... better than cleaning...

I cannot face it, you win again.


----------

